# Iron Stock Pics



## lowdwnrob

I know there will be a bunch so I thought I would start a thread where we couldall share


----------



## lowdwnrob




----------



## lowdwnrob

and the final picture from the final Iron Stock


----------



## lowdwnrob

Sorry,Im not sure why the pictures turned sideways


----------



## dionicia

Those are cool. I'm sad that I missed it. Is it still coming back next year or is this truly it?


----------



## lowdwnrob

Someone else is taking it over. They are from what I gather still going to have input from Ironman and Lady Iron. It will be held in New Albany In. at the 4h fairgrounds on Green Valley rd. New Albany is right across the river from Louisville ky (most people know where that is). I hope it remains as great as it was.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Looks like a good time. Thanks for sharing the pics and making me jealous. ;-)


----------



## DeathTouch

Anyone get a shot of Dragon Lady Sue?


----------



## Otaku

lowdwnrob said:


> It will be held in New Albany In. at the 4h fairgrounds on Green Valley rd.


Wow, when I was a kid I went to the Green Valley School. I lived about 3 blocks away from there. I still have some relatives in the area - maybe I can combine a visit with Ironstock next year!


----------



## Revenant

This is news to me. There were two groups forming, each one wanting to become a replacement for Ironstock. The name isn't available for use. One group wants to use the "-stock" ending and call it Hauntstock; I have mixed feelings about that. As far as one of the proposing groups getting the blessing and assistance from the Irons, I heard nothing about that, and I chatted with Ironman and Lady Iron quite a bit over the weekend. Everything I heard about it is that suggestions have been made by people and everyone's waiting to see what pans out.


----------



## Hellrazor

lowdwnrob said:


> Someone else is taking it over. They are from what I gather still going to have input from Ironman and Lady Iron. It will be held in New Albany In. at the 4h fairgrounds on Green Valley rd. New Albany is right across the river from Louisville ky (most people know where that is). I hope it remains as great as it was.


That excites me, its 4 hours closer. Perhaps I can actually make it next year!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

Revenant said:


> This is news to me. There were two groups forming, each one wanting to become a replacement for Ironstock. The name isn't available for use. One group wants to use the "-stock" ending and call it Hauntstock; I have mixed feelings about that. As far as one of the proposing groups getting the blessing and assistance from the Irons, I heard nothing about that, and I chatted with Ironman and Lady Iron quite a bit over the weekend. Everything I heard about it is that suggestions have been made by people and everyone's waiting to see what pans out.


Well, lets keep our fingers crossed that it pans out.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Revenant said:


> This is news to me. There were two groups forming, each one wanting to become a replacement for Ironstock. The name isn't available for use. One group wants to use the "-stock" ending and call it Hauntstock; I have mixed feelings about that. As far as one of the proposing groups getting the blessing and assistance from the Irons, I heard nothing about that, and I chatted with Ironman and Lady Iron quite a bit over the weekend. Everything I heard about it is that suggestions have been made by people and everyone's waiting to see what pans out.


The people from Physcomania were passing out papers for it and Phil told me ironman was coming and still going to do the tee shirt toss and assist in other parts. I had one of the papers they were passing out but cant find it right now. They also were passing out fliers with hotel info on it. Ask Zombie F what it said. I gave him a copy of all the info.


----------



## Ironman

*Ironstock will live in memory only*

Ever since we announced last June that '09 would be the final Ironstock, we have received several offers to 'take over' Ironstock for us. Some wanted to move it to a different location, some to remain here, some to make it a trade show, and so on, and so on. But we have weighed all of these offers, and quite frankly we are sticking with the original plan to bring it to a complete close. We have never agreed to any participation in any other event besides Ironstock, and we were very surprised to see that our names were being used to promote a new trade show. As we always have, we will help promote any gathering, convention, trade show, or any kind of event that helps bring haunters together to share and enjoy their passion for this genre that we all embrace. But as for anyone calling their new show a 'replacement'??? Ironstock will only live on in the memories of those that it has touched, whether in person, or by sharing the stories through others that have come here in the past. Lady Iron and I are so very humbled by the wonderful sentiments of everyone that expressed themselves here this past week-end, and also by the dozens and dozens of e-mails that we have received in the last few days. So rather than thanking us, please accept our sincere appreciation to you all for letting us be a part of your lives. We feel as if we have the biggest and warmest family in the world.


----------



## lowdwnrob

I guess that sums it up. Thanks Ironman and thanks for Iron Stock


----------



## The Watcher

I will try and add some of our pictures today. But I just wanted to say, everything I heard about Ironstock, I now understand. This was not a commercial event. It was a chance for haunters to meant and share with other haunters their love for what we do. There was no strangers at Ironstock, you just started talking to people or they started talking to you. I am sad because I don't think there will ever be another event like this. Ironman and LadyIron gave a awful lot of time and money to bring this together. To find people willing to do that on this scale, I don't believe is possible anymore. There will be other events, and I am sure I will be going to them. But I believe they will be more like Busch Gardens Horror Nights. At Ironstock we , you, I, who ever, were family. I am just really glad I had the chance to experience ( survive ) it for myself. On the bright side, I think you will always be able to find a piece of Ironstock. Just get out to some m&t's, they are full of the wonderful folks that came to Ironstock. I want to thank the Irons for letting me become part of their family. Of course that means they might have to see me again! But Haunters are the best people in the world.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Best year ever!


----------



## Ghostess

It was definitely memorable! I'm getting the pics off the camera now... still hoping that dang thing is not broken beyond repair.


----------



## The Watcher

Here is my pictures from set up to Sunday night. There are lots, so I just did a album link.

Ironstock pictures by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/Ironstock/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/Ironstock/Ironstock-022


----------



## Ghostess

Same here... until I can get them on a page on the website.

Ironstock2009 pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket


----------



## Hauntiholik

So ZF was a vampire?


----------



## Ghostess

Yep... there were a LOT of vampires.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ghostess said:


> Same here... until I can get them on a page on the website.
> 
> http://s62.photobucket.com/albums/h100/ghostessdeanna/Ironstock2009/


Oh you got a picture of Dragaon Lady Sue, Jeff, wormyT, and Zombie-F. Good job!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

She did.


DeathTouch said:


> Oh you got a picture of Dragaon Lady Sue, Jeff, wormyT, and Zombie-F. Good job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

lowdwnrob said:


> Sorry,Im not sure why the pictures turned sideways


simply awesome pics! that car and the green zombie were my favorites! i wish i could live close enought to visit it. :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It ROCKED.
What a great way to leave...just awesome.


----------



## DoomBuddy

Here are the pictures sharpobject and I took at the ScareFactory and Ironstock.

ScareFactory 2009 pictures by DoomBuddy1 - Photobucket
Ironstock 2009 pictures by DoomBuddy1 - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Thanks DoomBuddy, nice meeting you and Sharp Object!!


----------



## bourno

Ah, wish you had more ScareFactory pics


----------



## Joiseygal

DoomBuddy said:


> Here are the pictures sharpobject and I took at the ScareFactory and Ironstock.
> 
> http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad276/DoomBuddy1/ScareFactory 2009/
> http://s943.photobucket.com/albums/ad276/DoomBuddy1/Ironstock 2009/


Nice Job on the photos Ralph. It was nice to see three of the New Jersey Haunters at Iron Stock. Looks like Jeff was giving a pretty good demonstration. Did he do a prop on tar? He is the master at that!  Anyway you will have to tell us all about it when you come to the next meeting.


----------



## DoomBuddy

Jeff did a demonstration on skull molds and plaster skulls.


----------



## sharpobject

I have to say - I had a great time at Ironstock and I'm so glad we had the chance to go. It was truly my pleasure to finally meet some of the Hauntforum family (Bourno, Jeff/Frighteners, Revenant, Ghostess, Zombie F, Haunted Campers, The Watcher, and Dave the Dead).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree!


----------



## Ghostess

Same here! I've been DYING to meet my extended family for years now, and it finally happened. Wish more of y'all could have come, it was a good time.  Just wish the weather was the same as it was on Sunday, that was a nice feeling day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm thinking a HauntForum gathering of some kind is something that should be dicussed...... what would be a good location if something like this could be done??


----------



## PerfessorEvil

I vote for Northern California.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm thinking a HauntForum gathering of some kind is something that should be dicussed...... what would be a good location if something like this could be done??


How about Johnny Thunder's garage?

We couldn't go to Ironstock, but we hope to meet some of the HauntForum family at Horrorfind Weekend when it hits Baltimore.


----------



## Spooky1

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm thinking a HauntForum gathering of some kind is something that should be dicussed...... what would be a good location if something like this could be done??


Let's see, if we meet in the middle, it might end up being at scareme's house.


----------



## Ironman

I'm ready. I just need a time and place to put on the calendar. Next year is a travel year for us. YIPPPEEEE!!!


----------



## Revenant

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I'm thinking a HauntForum gathering of some kind is something that should be dicussed...... what would be a good location if something like this could be done??


Personally I think St. Louis would be ideal. Nice and central. 

I had an awesome time! Loved it. It was cool to meet more HF members. I'd met a few last year, but had more time to talk to folks this time around. Turtle is a blast, Ghostess is one of the sweetest people in the world and ZF is just totally laid back and easygoing. And of course Frightener Jeff is just the easiest person in the world to hang out and BS with, especially over a nice full tankard of ale (Jeff you are DEFINITELY onto something there. Bravo and Encore.) I got to chat with Ironman a few times and it was great hearing all the stories. Hell, everybody's stories. Stories are coin of the realm there.

And I agree... it just feels like family. You can talk to pretty much anybody there. It's not like a con, it's more like a family picnic. Maybe the Addams Family.

Only been there twice and I feel lost now that it's over. I know there are other regional gatherings but Ironstock was a truly unique experience. I'm totally glad that I got to take part the two years that I did. Big thanks to Ironman and Lady Iron for giving so much of themselves in this event, and thanks to everyone else for just coming -- you made the event what it was.


----------



## DeathTouch

Revenant said:


> Personally I think St. Louis would be ideal. Nice and central.
> 
> I had an awesome time! Loved it. It was cool to meet more HF members. I'd met a few last year, but had more time to talk to folks this time around. Turtle is a blast, Ghostess is one of the sweetest people in the world and ZF is just totally laid back and easygoing. And of course Frightener Jeff is just the easiest person in the world to hang out and BS with, especially over a nice full tankard of ale (Jeff you are DEFINITELY onto something there. Bravo and Encore.) I got to chat with Ironman a few times and it was great hearing all the stories. Hell, everybody's stories. Stories are coin of the realm there.
> 
> And I agree... it just feels like family. You can talk to pretty much anybody there. It's not like a con, it's more like a family picnic. Maybe the Addams Family.
> 
> Only been there twice and I feel lost now that it's over. I know there are other regional gatherings but Ironstock was a truly unique experience. I'm totally glad that I got to take part the two years that I did. Big thanks to Ironman and Lady Iron for giving so much of themselves in this event, and thanks to everyone else for just coming -- you made the event what it was.


No they already have Trasnworld. How about Chicago? LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nicely put Pat.
And yes a tankard of golden foam...I am on to something!! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bonus for me was like having a party in a party....had the honor of hauntforum hanging out in between the activities of the weekend in my booth.
I was partaking in conversations when I could....and dipping in to everyones coolers when a refreshment was needed.
All I could find was liquid utopia, go figure! lol


----------



## PerfessorEvil

DeathTouch said:


> No they already have Trasnworld. How about Chicago? LOL


I actually like the Chicago idea... all I need to do is convince the boss that she needs me there that week for a meeting, and my travel is paid for by the company.


----------



## The Watcher

PerfessorEvil said:


> I actually like the Chicago idea... all I need to do is convince the boss that she needs me there that week for a meeting, and my travel is paid for by the company.


Well Perfessor if you do, see if you can talk her into some entertainment for your clients. Then you can bring me along for laughs!


----------



## NoahFentz

I uploaded our pics to photobucket..
Ironstock 09 pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket

Pics of Friday nights Funeral
Ironstock Funeral pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket

Again I missed Reverant. I made a point to ask Dave the Dead to point you out but we could not locate you. I did see Dr. Ghastly near the end. It was great to see alot of new people. I am so glad that you all had the chance to experience this amazing gathering.


----------



## turtle2778

sharpobject said:


> I have to say - I had a great time at Ironstock and I'm so glad we had the chance to go. It was truly my pleasure to finally meet some of the Hauntforum family (Bourno, Jeff/Frighteners, Revenant, Ghostess, Zombie F, Haunted Campers, The Watcher, and Dave the Dead).


How the hell did i miss you sharpo??? Do you just not like turtles?? I wasnt hiding in my shell or anything. Guess I'll just have to come to Jersey.


----------



## sharpobject

Turtle - I have no idea how we missed each other - although when you don't know what someone looks like, I guess it's possible. That was my only dissapointment of the whole weekend. Hope to see you in NJ soon!!


----------

